# Was at the E-Vet with Jolie



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

*She is fine* to start so nobody needs to worry. She had a bump on her head probably from playing with Jax and it filled with some fluid. They drained it and should go down in a couple of days. She has been acting normal all day and ate dinner, but I check them over anyway and found the bump. They did a sonogram and things looked fine. This was probably the cheapest vet bill in the last 8 months.

I was just filled with some many emotions. During the day it is the specialty hospital that Belle received her chemo until the day they said it spread and we had a couple of weeks. She died that night, this was the last time I was there for a visit. But tonight city control brought in a dead dog and when we were leaving there was a family who rushed their collapsed lab in that was crying. My heart is just breaking for them since I have been in that position twice. 

My stomach was in my throat until I got home. Going to grab a glass of wine and take a lavender bath to chill down.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So glad to hear she is OK. I hate going to the ER because of all the other stuff you see. But sure glad it's there when you need it .


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nat, so glad that Jolie is ok, but so sorry about going back to the same ER. I know that had to be very difficult. Another difficult first out of many for you. My heart goes out to you! I hope the lavendar bath helps. I know that you've had many bad weeks lately.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so glad she's fine! I've been back to our vet's office a few times now with Sawyer (routine stuff) since Sophie had to leave. It's very hard, but each time it gets easier. The first time, I just had tears streaming down my face the whole time. The assistant that day was the same one that helped with Sophie. It's so hard.

But I'm SO GLAD Jolie is good! I over-worry and over-analyze EVERY LITTLE thing with Sawyer these days.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Jolie is ok. It is very hard going to places where you were with your bridge babies before. Hope the wine and the bath help you relax. I am sure you will still think about the other dogs for a while. Hope Jolie gets better real soon!!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Thanks all. The bath and wine helped. Now I have a little girl snuggled next to me in bed. I've already noticed that the bump is going down.

I am just thankful for the really nice doctors at the e-vet. They run two e-vets in town, the other one actually did Belle's spleen surgery. They are run by this well know Doctor who has an excellent staff.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nath*

Nath

so very, very, happy to read that sweet Jolie is alright! 
Now you two can snuggle!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

How is she this morning?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

How is sweet Jolie doing? The same thing happened to Jackson at 5 months and the vet had to drain the fluid from his head. How they do scare us.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

2golddogs said:


> How is sweet Jolie doing? The same thing happened to Jackson at 5 months and the vet had to drain the fluid from his head. How they do scare us.


Yeah, it's that pointer bone they have on the back of their head. Good to know this is sort of common. I've noticed on Jax that his is swollen too. Jolie had hers drained last night, but the e-vet said it my fill again and did. They are at that age when the would go under stuff like our deck and hard wood furniture that they can't clear anymore. And I have two wrestling while trying to get under stuff. I have an appointment next week.

How long did it take the swelling to go down?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nath said:


> Yeah, it's that pointer bone they have on the back of their head. Good to know this is sort of common. I've noticed on Jax that his is swollen too. Jolie had hers drained last night, but the e-vet said it my fill again and did. They are at that age when the would go under stuff like our deck and hard wood furniture that they can't clear anymore. And I have two wrestling while trying to get under stuff. I have an appointment next week.
> 
> How long did it take the swelling to go down?


Nat, you just answered the question that i pm'd you with. So sorry you're going through this. Since it is with both, is this possibly genetic? I know that bone is prominent as they grow, but didn't know that is sometimes gets swollen too.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This happened to MacKenzie back in November - her head looked deformed before the bump bursted. My vet took the approach antibiotic and pain killers for the first few days and hot compresses for it to burst on its own (if it didn't then she would have drained it). When it did finally burst, it was like a horror movie for a few days - squirting out and leaking, and you could tell she was feeling back to normal.

I think the warm compresses prevented it from filling up with fluid again.

I really wish I had taken pictures of before and after. She looked horrendous, and I really had to trust my vet that everything was going to be okay.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> This happened to MacKenzie back in November - her head looked deformed before the bump bursted. My vet took the approach antibiotic and pain killers for the first few days and hot compresses for it to burst on its own (if it didn't then she would have drained it). When it did finally burst, it was like a horror movie for a few days - squirting out and leaking, and you could tell she was feeling back to normal.
> 
> I think the warm compresses prevented it from filling up with fluid again.
> 
> I really wish I had taken pictures of before and after. She looked horrendous, and I really had to trust my vet that everything was going to be okay.


Ok. I'll call the vet first thing on Tuesday morning and have hers drained again. In the meantime, cones will be the thing for the weekend. Might call the e-vet for another drain if it gets worse. But it sounds like it might have to burst on its own? Sounds bad but I wish I could drain it myself.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

It's just crazy because it's really weird and I was telling Pam, Jolie looks like the cone heads from Saturday Night Live with Dan Akyrod and Jane Curtain so many years ago.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Nath said:


> Ok. I'll call the vet first thing on Tuesday morning and have hers drained again. In the meantime, cones will be the thing for the weekend. Might call the e-vet for another drain if it gets worse. But it sounds like it might have to burst on its own? Sounds bad but I wish I could drain it myself.


MacKenzie's burst on its own with the warm compresses I gave her multiple times a day. The vet warned me it would be gross and disgusting, and it was, but once it started draining, nonstop for a few days, the pain and the swelling went down. She did lose her hair, but it grew back in about a month or two.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

All this is making me think I need to run out and buy a helmet for Jordan !. Glad to hear she's doing better, hope this is all cleared up soon.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

That's frightening. I am so glad things are looking better right now though....

I'm sitting here thinking and over the past year or so, I think I have read at least one other thread about something similar happening to someone elses Golden.

Each time we end up at the Evet there are always some very sad situations that present. A lavender bath and a glass of wine was the perfect solution for a worried Mom


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Yes, for sure E-Vets usually have not been my favorite place the two times before this visit. Jolie's bump is going down, but now the Jax-man has one. He isn't as big as the one Jolie had for the trip to the EV. I just got tons of bones and cow hooves for them to chew and stay calm. The deck is gone that I think is where they bumped their head on trying to get out fast.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> All this is making me think I need to run out and buy a helmet for Jordan !. Glad to hear she's doing better, hope this is all cleared up soon.


I thought about that too, yesterday. I wonder if they have premies ones that would fit their little heads?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jolie and Jax*

Praying Jolie and Jax feel better soon.

*CHECK OUT THIS LINK FOR PUPPY HELMETS!!

http://www.google.com/search?source...rlz=1T4TSNA_enUS370US370&q=Helmets+for+puppie*


----------

